#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Finance >  >  Which are the financial mistakes people make?

## Bhavya

No miracle that money management can be a difficult challenge from time to time. With the rising ranks of personal debt, and the aptitude to spend 24 hours online, we need a bit of money tutoring to deal with todays financial pressures. Do you know which the common financial mistakes people make are?

----------

